# Einige Dateien laden ab und zu nicht



## Klein0r (31. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war eine Weile nicht mehr im Forum aktiv - aber nun habe ich mal wieder ein Problem bei dem ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin und Eure Hilfe brauche!

Kurz zur Seite:

Ich habe eine Fotografieseite erstellt auf der ich meine Arbeiten präsentiere. Damit ich jedes Foto in nur einer Auflösung hochladen muss habe ich ein Script geschrieben welches per mod_rewrite den Pfad zu der Datei auflöst, es verkleinert und eine temporäre Version ablegt damit der Server entlastet wird und nicht bei jedem Aufruf alle Bilder verkleinert werden.

Das funktioniert soweit auch sehr gut - leider habe ich seit der Implementierung folgendes Problem:

Einige Dateien werden einfach nicht geladen - es passiert eigentlich bei jedem Seitenaufruf. Dabei ist komisch, dass es nichtmal Bilder sein müssen. Genauso kann es JavaScript-Files treffen oder css-Dateien. Wenn man die Seite aktualisiert dann werden einige andere Dateien nicht geladen - in den seltesten Fällen ist die ganze Seite komplett korrekt geladen.

Sobald ich aber den Mechanismus entferne welcher die verkleinerte Version der Bilder zurück liefert funktioniert wieder alles normal. Es kommt mir also so vor als ob in manchen fällen der Server kurzzeitig aussteigt.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Getestet bisher nur in Chrome und Safari auf Snow Leopard.

Hier einige Auszüge aus der Chrome-Developer-Tools-Console:

Aufruf 1:


> GET http://kleine-photo.com/img/logo/flickr.png  /Photos/:106
> GET http://kleine-photo.com/img/logo/facebook.png  /Photos/:106
> GET http://kleine-photo.com/img/logo/model-kartei.png  /Photos/:106
> GET http://kleine-photo.com/js/socialshareprivacy/images/dummy_twitter.png  jquery-1.7.2.min.js:4
> ...



Aufruf 2:


> GET http://photo.kleine-photo.com/2012-07-15_Tim/DSC_4964.jpg  /Photos/:106
> GET http://photo.kleine-photo.com/2012-07-15_Tim/DSC_4966.jpg  /Photos/:106
> GET http://kleine-photo.com/img/logo/model-kartei.png  /Photos/:106
> GET http://kleine-photo.com/js/socialshareprivacy/images/dummy_facebook.png  jquery-1.7.2.min.js:4
> ...



Aufruf 3:


> GET http://photo.kleine-photo.com/2012-07-26_Inge/DSC_5255.jpg  /Photos/:99
> GET http://photo.kleine-photo.com/2012-07-15_Tim/DSC_4964.jpg  /Photos/:118
> GET http://photo.kleine-photo.com/2012-07-15_Tim/DSC_4990.jpg  /Photos/:122



Es ist also reiner Zufall welche Daten nicht geladen werden. Andere gehen beim Aktualisieren auf einmal wieder.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Klein0r (1. September 2012)

OK ich kann bestätigen dass das Problem scheinbar nicht mit dem neuen Script zusammen hängt, da auf anderen Seiten von mir nun einige Inhalte auch nicht mehr laden. Scheinbar liegt das Problem bei meinem Provider (welchen ich schon kontaktiert habe).

Habe ich irgend eine Chance noch etwas zu testen um genauere Infos raus zu bekommen?


----------

